# Can mineral block color the poop?



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello 
I recently got my budgies this orange colored mineral block and they seem to like it , but the urine is colored in orange now and I'm concerned, is this ok?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, it's most likely the dye in the mineral block and nothing to worry about :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings 100%.
Your little ones are just fine. *


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks !! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

